# 1918 Excelsior, Auto-Bike.



## cyclingday (Aug 31, 2019)

This one has been in the project phase for awhile.
So, it feels good to finally see it all together and rolling again.



I went with an early Morrow hub with a 12 tooth cog, so it cruises very nicely.



The Mesinger Auto-Cushion saddle is very comfortable.



The color scheme was supposed to be green and white, but since this bike didn’t have any original paint on it when I got it, I took the liberty of going with a dark green trim color instead.


----------



## markivpedalpusher (Aug 31, 2019)

Wow Marty - it came out GREAT!


----------



## Rust_Trader (Aug 31, 2019)

Wow


----------



## Greeced lightning (Aug 31, 2019)

Very nice all around, great choices on colors and accessories. That frame is very unique.


----------



## locomotion (Sep 1, 2019)

great looking bicycle
good choice in colors, I like greens
seat is awesome, must be great on long rides .... probably like riding on air


----------



## David Brown (Sep 1, 2019)

What tires do you have on your bike? looks like presta value stems. Very nice bike also well done.


----------



## ssum2 (Sep 1, 2019)

Hope someday  to own A truss bar and gonna have to be green beautiful bike thanks for posting


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 1, 2019)

David Brown said:


> What tires do you have on your bike? looks like presta value stems. Very nice bike also well done.




Thanks, for the nice responses, guys.
The rims I used, were a set of the period correct G&J’s.



The tires are made in the Czech Republic, specifically to fit these rims.
The manufacturers name is Rubena.
The inner tubes are from, Continental, and the valves are the Schrader type with the threaded stem and locknut.


----------



## Rusty72 (Sep 2, 2019)

Very nice Marty !
Can’t wait to see it in person .


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 2, 2019)

Just for some context.
This photograph has been my inspiration.


Thanks, @Goldenindian !


----------



## s1b (Sep 2, 2019)

Wonderful bicycle


----------



## dave429 (Sep 2, 2019)

Beautifully done! Looks like a pleasure to ride!


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 2, 2019)

Beautiful Marty! Is there anyway you would wheel that baby out in the sunshine so we can really see the color!?


----------



## Velo-dream (Sep 2, 2019)

what more can I say: excellent, both in choices as in finishing, congrats


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 2, 2019)

ZE52414 said:


> Beautiful Marty! Is there anyway you would wheel that baby out in the sunshine so we can really see the color!?




The lighting was less that ideal, the first day I brought it out, but here is a few shots that I got out in full sun.


----------



## ZE52414 (Sep 2, 2019)

cyclingday said:


> The lighting was less that ideal, the first day I brought it out, but here is a few shots that I got out in full sun.
> View attachment 1057055
> 
> View attachment 1057056
> ...



Thanks Marty! What a killer bike! Very nice work!


----------



## Freqman1 (Sep 2, 2019)

That is wicked Marty. I give it a like for every picture you posted! V/r Shawn


----------



## DonChristie (Sep 2, 2019)

Sweet ride, Marty! Looks great!


----------



## brwstrmgmt (Sep 2, 2019)

Nicely done!  Great looking bike!!!


----------



## hoofhearted (Sep 2, 2019)

*Added a bit o' horsepower.*

*Foto very possibly a Goldenindian contribution.*


----------



## barneyguey (Sep 2, 2019)

Beautiful bicycle!


----------



## Rusty72 (Sep 2, 2019)

Here are some before pictures. With Marty’s
permission.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 2, 2019)

Just for comparison with the before pictures above, here’s an after, profile shot.


----------



## 39zep (Sep 2, 2019)

Congrats Marty!
Tom’s Paint and Pinstriping unparalleled. So lucky to have his contributions. Green on green was a great decision.
@TWBikesnstripes


----------



## The Carolina Rambler (Sep 2, 2019)

Oh man, that is too nice!  That ride you've got is fantastic.  Very nice restoration, and probably the nicest model of truss frame any company made if you ask me!  Truss frame with arched back, really slick fast look to it.


----------



## cyclingday (Sep 2, 2019)

One of the interesting things about this bike, is that it’s been passed around the hobby quite a bit.
As I was researching the type, I came across several photos of what I thought were different bikes.
I soon realized that all the pictures I was seeing, were of the same bike.
The earliest record that I have of it, was an eBay auction in 2016, @schwinnguyinohio sold it to @OldSkipTooth it was just a frame and fork at that point.
Then it sold to @famousDave
Then, @Rusty72
Then, @carlitos60
And then me,
@cyclingday
Each owner had a different take on it, and it seemed to get closer and closer with each effort.
I guess, I was just lucky to be the guy who got to take it across the finish line.


----------



## schwinnguyinohio (Sep 2, 2019)

Yes I remember having the frame and fork , got it off a co worker who knew I was into bikes , glad to see it whole again, I remember him telling me about it on and off for months before he bought it to work , had been hanging up for years in a barn .


----------



## Ryan B (Sep 9, 2019)

Really makes me want to get mine going yours looks great


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

